# Hasheem the Dream and Goran the Dragician



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

> Houston has traded Shane Battier to Memphis for Thabeet and a first-round pick, source tells Y!





> Gambo620 John Gambadoro
> Suns trade Goran Dragic and the Suns first round pick (lottery protected) for Aaron Brooks.
> 
> Gambo620 John Gambadoro
> Houston would get Suns pick if Phoenix makes the playoffs and would get Orlando's pick if Phoenix is in the lottery.


Discuss


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man the local radio guys are just ripping the Thabeet deal to shreds


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh and I am really sad to see Battier go. I was hoping he could go to Boston, Miami or somewhere where he has a legit chance to win a ring. Even if it was just for a couple draft picks I would have been fine. 

I dont care about Thabeet honestly. I have very low expectations so I guess I shouldn't be too worried.

Brooks on the other hand was going to be traded. You knew it with the bad season he was having. I guess we are going into rebuild mode officially.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

3 first round picks..... not bad. We'll see how Thabeet pans out. Definitely not big on him but I've been saying it's worth a shot. We also had a logjam at SF so I didn't care who went among them.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i see no reason for anyone to rip these moves from the rockets end. the rockets weren't going to do anything this season without yao. they had a shot to sneak into the playoffs but that's it. bringing in picks and potential for expirings makes sense.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> 3 first round picks..... not bad. We'll see how Thabeet pans out. Definitely not big on him but I've been saying it's worth a shot. We also had a logjam at SF so I didn't care who went among them.


The Rockets weren't going anywhere this year and Battier was gone at the end of the season, so it was smart to roll him over into future assets. Thabeet's just kind of a throw-in to this trade, but he was a victim of being picked so high. If he can bulk up over the course of the next year or two he could be a useful defensive center, but he has a _long_ way to go and there are no assurances he'll get there.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I like the moves.

Sad to see Shane go but we get to try out another centre for a year. And get a decent wing in Dragic. 
And some draft picks. Plus I think we got under the luxury tax so the management would be happy.

Next season we need a legitamate centre and a backup PG and a starting SF and we are doing alright.

I think we need SFs. Apart from Williams the others are all too short to play SF for an extended period of time imo.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I liked both of Houston's deals. You weren't going to get a lot for Shane Battier but you did manage to loosen the logjam at SF while adding someone who still has upside at a position Houston sorely needs. And a 1st. It makes sense. You can rip Thabeet, but if he wasn't a complete bust, no one trades him for Battier.

And Aaron Brooks isn't special so Dragic and a 1st is good for him.


----------

